# Which Nikon DSLRs have built-in AF motors?



## rstackjd

Good evening.  I'm a new member and new to SLR photography.

I'm planning to buy a used Nikon DSLR and have been told that in order for the camera to use some lenses I got from my grandfather's estate (all Nikon mounts, but they were from 35mm film SLR Nikon cameras) I need to get one with the motor in the body.  I'm told that would be the D80, D90 and maybe some others.

Does anyone have a list of Nikon DSLR cameras with the built-in AF motor?   

I'm on a pretty limited budget and am hoping to spend about $250 on a camera body.  

BTW - I'm 53 and from Hartland, WI

Thanks

Bob Stack


----------



## snowbear

I believe the D70 and above.  The D40 & D40X, D3xxx and D5xxx do not.

There may be another issue with the older lenses.  It is my understanding that non AI lenses do not have a certain recess milled into the back of the mount, and can damage a tab found on many of the newer camera bodies. (Edit) This shouldn't be an issue with AF lenses, just the older, manual lenses.


----------



## rstackjd

snowbear said:


> I believe the D70 and above.  The D40 & D40X, D3xxx and D5xxx do not.
> 
> There may be another issue with the older lenses.  It is my understanding that non AI lenses do not have a certain recess milled into the back of the mount, and can damage a tab found on many of the newer camera bodies.



Hmmm - that's interesting and good to know.

The lenses I have are:

Nikon Nikkor AF 70-210 F4 - 5.6
Tokina SZ-X 20-200mm  F3.5-5.5
Kalimar MC 500mm Mirror  1:8.0

The lenses are in excellent condition (had a local shop look at them last year when I was planning to sell them, but then decided to keep them in case I ever decided to get a DSLR.

I suppose the safe thing would be to take them to shop or other expert along with whatever camera I get to make sure they are safe to use.

Follow up question - looks like the D70 is a 6MP, D80 is 10MP and D90 is 12MP.   Assuming someone is an amateur/beginner just trying to learn SLR photography how much would I notice the difference from 6-10-12 MP?   (I'm coming from a Cannon 4MP point and shoot by the way, but my wife has a 10MP point and shoot)

THANKS!

Bob


----------



## Derrel

All of them have a built-in AF motor--EXCEPT the "Baby Nikons", which are the D40,D40x,D60,D5000,D5100,D3000,D3100,D3200.

The D50 and D70 and D70s DO have the motor!!!


----------



## rstackjd

Derrel said:


> All of them have a built-in AF motor--EXCEPT the "Baby Nikons", which are the D40,D40x,D60,D5000,D5100,D3000,D3100,D3200.
> 
> The D50 and D70 and D70s DO have the motor!!!



Thanks Derrel - so I guess the question comes down to - will my budget get me a used D80, and if not, would I be happy with the d50 or d70 with 6.1 MP


----------



## snowbear

How big do you want to print?  I have been using a D40 (6MP) for a few years, and am quite happy with it.  I am almost (but not quite) to the point of wanting to upgrade.

I have printed 15"x20" with no image degradation, at all.


----------



## rstackjd

snowbear said:


> How big do you want to print?  I have been using a D40 (6MP) for a few years, and am quite happy with it.  I am almost (but not quite) to the point of wanting to upgrade.
> 
> I have printed 15"x20" with no image degradation, at all.



Interesting!  Odds are I would never be printing anything larger than that.  Typically I would expect to print 4X6, 5X7 or 8X10.   Odds are, mostly I'd be viewing on computer screens or maybe on our TV (42" plasma) (you know - boring the kids with the modern day vacation slide show).

Hmmmmm- if I can stay with the 6MP D70 or D70s that would probably save me some $!


----------



## snowbear

If you are just starting out in photography, I'm sure any of the Nikons have enough features.

This site will allow you to compare specs of two cameras, side by side.
Side-by-side camera comparison: Digital Photography Review


----------



## nycphotography

Have you been doing any "photography" (as a hobby or serious interest, not so much "taking pictures") previously?

If not... I might suggest you consider shelving the lenses for now, and pick up an LX5, G12 or whatever Nikon model is equivalent... plus a copy of "Basic Photogrpahy" by Grimm for $12.95.  Work through the book using the manual control modes on your "bridge camera" (thats the crossover between point and shoot and slr), and then when you are ready for DSLR, you'll be in a better place to know what you want to do with those lenses and why.

If you never get to the point where you know what you want from the SLR and why you're missing it... you'll get much better pictures with the bridge camera, and its a lot smaller and more convenient too.


----------



## rstackjd

snowbear said:


> If you are just starting out in photography, I'm sure any of the Nikons have enough features.
> 
> This site will allow you to compare specs of two cameras, side by side.
> Side-by-side camera comparison: Digital Photography Review



THANKS!  That's a really helpful site!  Put a lot of info in perspective.


----------



## rstackjd

nycphotography said:


> Have you been doing any "photography" (as a hobby or serious interest, not so much "taking pictures") previously?



I'm not sure how to answer that.  I've not "studied" photography but I try to put more thought into what I photo's than just "taking pictures"  but its mostly about composition.   I guess that's what I hope learn with a dslr is how to do more with a camera.


----------



## John27

The highest of high quality (currently) video format in cinemas is 4k.  That's roughly 8 megapixels.  That is the sharpest, clearest picture on enourmous screens.  Your 42" TV is likely 1080p, 2 megapixels.  I don't think there is any reason to believe you can't get good printable shots out of a 6MP camera.

There are advantages to higher resolution, like increased detail, but I wouldn't call it a limiting factor for a newer photographer on a budget.


----------



## rstackjd

Thanks John - that's good information.


----------



## thevideographer

If you're interested I have a Nikon D50 (with the build in AF motor) that I'm trying to sell right now, with a handful of accessories, extra battery, and kit lens.


----------



## rstackjd

thevideographer said:


> If you're interested I have a Nikon D50 (with the build in AF motor) that I'm trying to sell right now, with a handful of accessories, extra battery, and kit lens.



you have a private message


----------



## rstackjd

Follow-up question - can someone explain the difference between the D50 and D70?  Looking at the specs they appear to be the same??

Thanks


----------



## panblue

D70/D70s is an ok camera. A bit old now but really ok for much amateur photos. Also it can flash sync a hotshoe flash up to  1/500 which may be useful for you.





rstackjd said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> How big do you want to print?  I have been using a D40 (6MP) for a few years, and am quite happy with it.  I am almost (but not quite) to the point of wanting to upgrade.
> 
> I have printed 15"x20" with no image degradation, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting!  Odds are I would never be printing anything larger than that.  Typically I would expect to print 4X6, 5X7 or 8X10.   Odds are, mostly I'd be viewing on computer screens or maybe on our TV (42" plasma) (you know - boring the kids with the modern day vacation slide show).
> 
> Hmmmmm- if I can stay with the 6MP D70 or D70s that would probably save me some $!
Click to expand...


----------



## Derrel

The D50 was a lower-level Nikon body than was the D70..BUT, the D50 produced a bit "punchier" more directly-ready images than the D70 tended to...D50 images were more eye-candy-like than D70 images at the default parameters.

The D40 was also more "punchy", and more "modern"; I own a D70,still...I occasionally use it for hazardous duty...it is kind of the "old-school" Nikon...before the in-camera RAW developing that the D40 premiered, and before the punchy,vibrant Nikon color that the "newer" Nikons tend to have at default levels.

The more-recent Nikons have seen a shift in the way the images look at "default" values; the D70 has the older, lower-contrast look that Nikon's more-advanced users might want from their JPEGs; the D50 on the other hand, was a lot more vibrant, with a snappier contrast to the images, more geared toward those who wanted to shoot-and-show JPEGs.

Of course, the D70 also had the Vivid and Direct Print options, and so it was one of the first Nikon d-slr's that did not produce the dull,murky,almost dingy straight out of camera JPEGs that the Nikon D1 and D100 series bodies used to crank out. Honestly--between the D70 and the D40, I prefer the D40. I would rather have a D3000 or D3100 than a D70 or D70s. The LCD screen on the D70 sucks.


----------



## rstackjd

Thanks Derrel - that's helpful.


----------



## rstackjd

Very excited!  Just "won" a D80 on ebay.  buying from an ebay camera store with an excellent feedback rating, so I'm hopeful that it will be as represented.  Comes with a Nikkor 18-55mm AF-S DX lens as well.

Now the real questions will start!!!

Thanks for all the info folks!


----------



## teribithia

Derrel said:


> All of them have a built-in AF motor--EXCEPT the "Baby Nikons", which are the D40,D40x,D60,D5000,D5100,D3000,D3100,D3200.
> 
> The D50 and D70 and D70s DO have the motor!!!



Baby Nikons Orz.


----------



## tevo

rstackjd said:
			
		

> Good evening.  I'm a new member and new to SLR photography.
> 
> I'm planning to buy a used Nikon DSLR and have been told that in order for the camera to use some lenses I got from my grandfather's estate (all Nikon mounts, but they were from 35mm film SLR Nikon cameras) I need to get one with the motor in the body.  I'm told that would be the D80, D90 and maybe some others.
> 
> Does anyone have a list of Nikon DSLR cameras with the built-in AF motor?
> 
> I'm on a pretty limited budget and am hoping to spend about $250 on a camera body.
> 
> BTW - I'm 53 and from Hartland, WI
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bob Stack



D90 and above, and you wont find one for less than 600 in too great of condition.


----------



## thevideographer

And the D50 - which I'm still selling for $250 with a lens and 2 batteries   I think the OP already got a D80.


----------



## Malcolm Printer

thevideographer said:


> If you're interested I have a Nikon D50 (with the build in AF motor) that I'm trying to sell right now, with a handful of accessories, extra battery, and kit lens.


Is it still available? If so, what are the accessories, what is the condition of all the components and what is the price? Do let me know, please? Thank you!


----------



## nerwin

These are all the DSLRS that don't have a built in focus motor. 

D40
D40X
D60
D3000
D3100
D3200
D3300
D5000
D5100
D5200
D5300
D5500
If the camera you are looking at isn't on that list, then it probably has a built in focus motor.


----------



## goodguy

Why on earth some feel the need to revive old and berried threads is beyond me.


----------



## Joves

I think it is that stupid similar threads deal below. Not everyone reads the dates on them when they click them. It is the resurrection stone of the forum I believe.


----------



## Derrel

goodguy said:
			
		

> Why on earth some feel the need to revive old and berried threads is beyond me.



Brand-new poster, first-ever post...


----------



## Bebulamar

I think the biggest difference between the D70 and D50 is that the D70 has 2 wheels and the D50 has only one.


----------

